# *** INTRODUCTORY SPECIAL: 034Motorsport Transverse 1.8T High-Flow Intake Manifold ***



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

*Introductory Special: ACTIVE*

We're having an introductory special on our Transverse 1.8T High Flow Intake Manifold! [up]

*034Motorsport Transverse 1.8T High Flow Intake Manifold - Click Here to Order!*

*Retail:* $599.99 + Shipping
*Introductory Special:* *$499.99 + Shipping*

*Sale Ends 10/12/2013!*

​
034Motorsport's Transverse 1.8T High Flow Intake Manifold has finally arrived! 

This manifold was designed to be a direct bolt-in replacement for the stock intake manifold, and features a modular design, with a rotatable plenum that allows for driver side or passenger side throttle body locations.

Featuring a 1.85L plenum, the 034Motorsport High Flow Intake Manifold was engineered not only for high-horsepower, big turbo builds, but also to offer noticeable improvements in low-end and midrange power, even on stock turbo configurations.

*Features:*


Manufactured from A356 Using Low-Pressure Die Casting for Superior Quality and Surface Finish
High Flow and High Velocity Tapered Runners
Large Low-Profile Airhorns and Smooth Plenum Interior for Improved Airflow Characteristics
Angled Runners and Indexed Throttle Body Position for Optimal Fitment and Intake Routing
"Stealth" Mounting Bosses for Nitrous or Methanol Injection
Provisions for Stock or 80mm Throttle Bodies
Complete with Vacuum Provisions - No Extra Vacuum Manifold Needed!
Available In Large Port and Small Port Configurations
Developed in partnership with GRAMS Performance

*What's Included:*


034Motorsport Transverse 1.8T High Flow Intake Manifold
Vacuum Port Fittings
Vacuum Port Plugs
Copper Sealing Washers
Plenum-to-Runner Gasket
Plenum-to-Runner Hardware

*Fitment:*


1996 - 2003 Audi A3/S3 (8L) - 1.8T (180HP & 225HP)
1998 - 2006 Audi TT (8N) - 1.8T (180HP & 225HP)
1999 - 2005 Volkswagen Golf / GLI / GTI / Jetta / New Beetle (MkIV) - 1.8T

*Available Options:*


Small Port or Large Port
GRAMS Performance 70mm DBW Throttle Body - Requires Modified Throttle Body Hose

*Runner Balance:*


Runner 1 - 290.424839 CFM
Runner 2 - 289.215817 CFM
Runner 3 - 288.897168 CFM
Runner 4 - 289.169699 CFM

*Small Port Stock Turbo Dyno Results:*



*CFD Analysis:*



*Optional 70mm DBW Throttle Body Upgrade:*



*Orders will ship in the order that they were placed, based on product availability. Small Port Manifolds will ship first, followed by Large Port Manifolds, then 70mm Throttle Body upgrades. Small Port Manifolds are ready to ship, and Large Port Manifolds are being machined. Plug-In DBW 70mm Throttle Body Upgrades are being machined as well. Small Port Manifold dyno testing for big turbo setups will be posted ASAP.*

*Click Here to Order!*

Feel free to contact me via email or PM if you have any questions! []

​


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

*Small Port GTX2867R Dyno Testing:*

We had one of our local customers swing by to do some back-to-back comparisons of the final production Transverse 1.8T High-Flow Intake Manifold.

Results are below. Nothing was changed on the car except for the intake manifold. Runs were done on 91 octane fuel at ~18 PSI of boost.

*Disclaimer:* This is on our new Mustang dyno, which is currently reading incredibly low. We are working with Mustang engineers on the dyno calibrations.


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you for the orders! All small port manifolds ordered last week have shipped, and should be arriving in the next few days.


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you for the orders! :thumbup:


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Bump! Only 3 days left to get in on the Introductory Special pricing! :beer:


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Bump! Tomorrow is the last day to pre-order. 

Big Port Manifolds will be ready in approximately 2.5 weeks. :thumbup:


----------

